

Unhappy Customer: Comcast Told My Employer About Complaint, Got Me Fired - riyadparvez
http://consumerist.com/2014/10/06/unhappy-customer-comcast-told-my-employer-about-complaint-got-me-fired/

======
jacalata
I disagree with the article that it is "besides the point" if Conal did try
and use his employers name unethically. Sure, Comcast sucks, should have done
their job properly, and he wasn't trying to get any unethical special _result_
\- but you could say the same about a scenario where someone goes into a
Comcast store and beats up a rep while trying to get their hundreds of service
failures dealt with. Either he didn't do anything wrong and Comcast lied to
his employer to make it appear he had, or he did do something that is a firing
offense and it probably doesn't matter to his employer if he was provoked into
breaking their ethics policy or not. (Or, I suppose, his company wanted to
fire him anyway and is colluding with Comcast on the story...)

~~~
Alupis
His company has consulted for Comcast previously. So I'd imagine out of anger
he said something to the effect "I've done work for you!". After all, he says
he didn't even mention his employer by name, which means an angry Comcast rep
took the time to look up his name and locate where he worked.

In the end, it is absolutely besides the point. His home connection has
nothing to do with his job. Comcast went out of their way to call his
workplace (a senior partner even!), and purposefully set out to ruin his
career.

Can't wait for Comcast to double in size!

